# An older lens that works on my camera, but I can't set the aperture???



## Blitz55 (Feb 16, 2013)

*(To Long To Read: Sony a550 camera, old lens for a Minolta film camera, can't seem to set the aperture, any fix?)
*

Well I'll start here for an answer, if no one knows maybe i'll try a broader part of the forum who may have experienced something similar with another type of camera.

First Off, I am working with a *Sony a550* camera.

Anyway,
So I have this old lens that was on a Minolta film camera. It fits nicely on my Sony camera and I wanted to give it a go. Right away I noticed one thing, I have to be in Manual Mode to shoot any pictures with it. Any other mode and it says there isn't a lens on the camera or something. 

No problem.

So I go into manual. But that's when I noticed I couldn't do anything with the aperture settings. It's stuck where ever it is at and all I can do is adjust the shutter speed. It doesn't have a manual aperture ring on it. Is there anything I can do here? Or is that just how the cookie crumbles and the lens is just not going to work all the way on this camera. Yes it does take photos though, and I can view through the lens with my display, everything seems to work, there is no auto focus but thats okay, I can manually focus it. But just no Aperture.  


Here is a pic of the lens.
Appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 16, 2013)

The Aperture is controlled electronicaly from the camera body, so unless you wish to use it fully closed then no it isn't compatible.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 16, 2013)

Awiserbud said:


> The Aperture is controlled electronicaly from the camera body, so unless you wish to use it fully closed then no it isn't compatible.



Figured it would be something like that.
I just wanted to get a for sure as I am not as familiar with this as others. Wanted to make sure there wasn't a setting I was missing. 

Thanks Awiserbud.


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 17, 2013)

Also there is a camera setting you have to change in order for it to work. Release without lens must be enabled.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 18, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> Also there is a camera setting you have to change in order for it to work. Release without lens must be enabled.



Not sure I've tried that or know where that setting is. Im going to look into it. Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds like it has an incompatible chip.
Some older third party lenses are incompatible with the newer Sony camera electronics ... and need to have the chip updated ... though I would not suggest it as that Quantary lens is not worth the cost.


----------



## James2k50 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know if this was ever mentioned but it could be a sticking appreture arm caused by oil on the appreture blades. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

